# [Starfinder RPG] Dead in Space - a series of one-shot space horror modules



## gamerprinter (Feb 28, 2018)

Over a year in development, a series of one-shot space horror modules designed for use with the Starfinder RPG, including 5 new ship deck plans, 40+ stated NPCs, 5 one-shot modules with map support is finally available, called Dead in Space, from Gamer Printshop. It's a $14.99 PDF available at DTRPG, and will be getting a print book for it soon - submitting that now.







http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/235385/Dead-in-Space?cPath=20654_28716


----------

